# Photo of the month - Winner for November is...



## Arch (Jan 8, 2008)

Chiller!... with 'Shyboy'...







and there were two runners up and they were.....

Castrol with 'Have you ever wondered where lizards sleep'....






and... D3sh1 with "Different Kind of Love"......







gratz to you all and thanks for posting such great images. :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy Toledo, how did I miss this thread up 'til now?  (I know, I know, failing eyesight).

"Shyboy" is a beaut of a shot, all right!  And the runner-up pics are killer as well. The pool of talent on this forum never ceases to amaze me.

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 16, 2008)

All of them are awesome!


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 16, 2008)

Ya they are nice!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 16, 2008)

great shots, all of them. But there can only be one winner eh 
Congrats


----------



## octdigg (Feb 4, 2008)

Superb images, it just gets tougher and tougher each month! Congrats to the winner


----------

